# image alignment in Firefox and Safari



## flyingj (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm having trouble with Firefox and Safari.........my website looks fine in IE, but the home page is out of whack in these other two browers (www.amishbackyardstructures.com). One picture, which is supposed to stay below a larger image and to the right of the other (blue-bordered) image, moves up in Firefox and Safari. I thought it was something to do with Dreamweaver(my web design program), but am confused since it works on IE but not on the other two browsers. Can you help?


----------



## flyingj (Nov 11, 2008)

Help!!! I even tried using tables to keep it in order, but it still doesn't work! What am I doing wrong?


----------



## flyingj (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh, another thing........as long as the browser window is kept small, everything's in order. But when the page is expanded to fill the full screen, it gets messed up. ???


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Try this:


```
<td width="1138" height="575" colspan="6" align="left" valign="top">
<img border="0" src="images/homepage_splash.gif" width="792" height="248" />
[B][COLOR="Red"]<br />[/COLOR][/B]
<img src="images/1Dog Shed.gif" alt="Dog Shed" width="448" height="327" border="0" usemap="#Map" />
```
Add the 
tag as shown.


----------



## flyingj (Nov 11, 2008)

OK, I tried that too, and it's still the same. any other ideas?


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

It should work.  It's not updated on the web... Are you sure that you updated it?


----------



## flyingj (Nov 11, 2008)

oh..........I think I've got a different problem. I uploaded it with a different computer and it does the trick! (not the computer, the 
tag) I think I can work with it now - thanks for your help!


----------



## Eriksrocks (Aug 7, 2005)

Glad it's working!


----------

